# CPC-A in Northern Colorado/Denver



## rkymtndave (Aug 27, 2010)

David S. Russell CPC-A
1656 Jo Ann Ct.
Loveland, CO 80537
970-405-5257
davidr118@gmail.com


Dear Employer:

	I am seeking a goal oriented medical position with a well respected institution as yours. I have recently received certification as a professional medical coder and am looking forward to making good use of this new education.
	I possess good computer skills and am adept at learning new programs and functions on them. I have good customer service skills, integrity and communication. Therefore, I would highly be obliged to you if you consider me for this significant position. 
	I have enclosed my resume for your review. Please consider this letter as my formal application presenting my background, education and experience. I am grateful that you have taken the time to review my application and look forward to an interview so we can discuss my future with the company.
	Thank you for your time,

			David S Russell CPC-A


      Resume:
David S. Russell	CPC-A
1656 Jo Ann ct.
(970) 405-5257 
Loveland, CO 80537   
davidr118@gmail.com

Objective
To work in for an industry leading company where I can apply my skills and help improve the company and it's profits.
Experience

Con-way Freight
4495 Woods Ave.
Loveland, CO 80358
970-669-6658
Diver/ Sales Representative
May 2007-present

What are my duties?
What have I done above and beyond my normal duties?
To insure proper movement of freight, proper use of equipment, vehicle safety and protect the company from federal law violations
Trained new employees according to standard operating procedures.
Acted as pro-tem supervisor fulfilling all duties and obligations of a supervisor. Including meeting all proficiency goals


American Pride COOP
Brighton, Co
303-659-1230
petroleum distribution
March 2005 – May 2007

Worked with proper delivery and re-supply of petroleum products .
Installed and maintained company owned and customer owned petroleum distribution systems.
Worked directly with customers, meeting their petroleum needs. Also responsible for customer retention and direct collection on accounts.
Had regular performance reviews with my manager.

Don's Oilfield Service
Fort Lupton, CO
303-857-1809
Hot Oil Production Services
March 2004- March 2005

Service crude oil production and prepare for sale to a refinery.
Training new employees per company guidelines.
Prepared temperature specific fluids for new well sites.
Promote long-term goal of customer satisfaction and industry safety standards.

Education



80 Hour PMCC course administered through the AAPC
Aims Community College
Associate of Arts Degree w/ emphasis in Psychology
Relevant coursework includes: Abnormal Psychology, Anatomy and Physiology, Biofeedback and Western Civilization
Received several grants for GPA status above 3.5 and Roof  Memorial Scholarship.

Qualifications
Certification as a Professional Coder from the AAPC
Received proficiency in Windows Office XP
Have been educated in the rules and guidelines of HIPAA and ethics of a professional coder.
Commercial Driver License A with TX endorsements


----------

